# WebEasy 8 Link Question



## morhorses

I used WebEasy 8 for my website - VCLAST.org. I have not had trouble in the past, but now my links within the site are not working. Links to other sites work, but documents linked within my website will not come up. This is a new issue, and I cannot find what has changed. Help?


----------



## MartyF81

I just went to your "About Us" page and clicked on the "Questionnaire" link and the document came up for me.

Can you give us an example of a specific link that is not working?


----------



## morhorses

Sure. Go to the "Contacts" page and on the right side of the page you will see "Links to V.C. LAST Forms and Information." Listed are documents which can (could) be opened and downloaded. These are (and always have been) .pdf documents which we want to be available to people. They are a Questionnaire, Brochure, Volunteer Requirements, Summary page, and Map. I cannot find any reason why all of these are now "inactive." I went in today and updated only the training calendar to add February dates, and I did update the brochure. But, that is not the only one not coming up. Thank you for your help!


----------



## MartyF81

They all work for me, although some of them take 10+ seconds to download the content, but they all actually do work.

Are you getting an error?


----------



## morhorses

Marty - That is very odd. None of the linked docs are coming up for me on line, or in preview. I just tried it again and waited - nothing. Why would it work on other computers and not mine? I just called a neighbor and she got everything to work instantly. So, at least I know I have it set up right. It's a puzzle - time to shut my computer down and walk away. Thanks for your help in beautiful Chicago. Brrrrr!


----------



## MartyF81

Your browser could possibly be storing the old locations/pages in cache. I have this happen to me a lot when I update some of my sites that I admin for family members. 

If you refresh the the page by pushing Control (hold it) + F5 it will force internet explorer to refresh that page in your Cache.

It doesn't always work, sometimes I have to actually clear out my cache.... I suspect that is what is causing your issues. 

Not too cold here today! I went outside without a coat on haha.


----------



## morhorses

I restarted my computer - no luck. I tried ctrl+F5 - nothing. I went to "internet options" and deleted cookies, history, etc. I am not getting an error message. You said the next step is to clean out my "cache." I have no idea now what that is or how to "clean" it. I am really appreciating your help - sorry to be so dumb about all of this. From Chicago - sometimes I miss it.


----------



## morhorses

Could it be a hosting problem? Should I call Go-Daddy?


----------



## MartyF81

What browser are you using?


----------



## morhorses

Explorer? I am on ATT DSL. I just pulled up my laptop, which uses the ATT WiFi, and everything worked there fine. Still getting nothing on my big computer. Puzzle is that I am not getting docs in the WebEasy preview either.


----------



## MartyF81

Do you know which version of Internet Explorer? That way I can direct you to the right place.

I am not familiar with WebEasy. But I think the problem is cache on your computer, not on the site itself. I think your browser just doesnt realize the site has been updated and is remembering the old version.

I suspect if you download and install Firefox or Chrome and visit your site, they will all work... simply because those browsers havent seen the site before and will just load up the latest version.


----------



## morhorses

I used Chrome and everything worked! Yeah! But how do I clean up the other Internet Explorer (64bit). Oh, I have Windows 7 - if that helps. 

Anyway, it does work on Chrome and I am not losing my mind (yet). :smile:


----------



## MartyF81

Is it IE 8, or IE 9?

Sorry I just want to give you specific steps for your version of IE so that you do not have to fumble around.

I am glad we have it figured out for you at least!


----------



## morhorses

Found it - IE 9.0. You are WONDERFUL! Sorry I am so inept. It is frustrating to be 70 and have to learn all this new stuff with an old brain. I do appreciate the help.


----------



## MartyF81

Hey man if you are 70 and doing what you are doing you are the man! 

Here is a good step by step guide for IE 9 from University of Wisc Internet Explorer 9 & 10 (Win) - Clearing Cache and Cookies


----------



## morhorses

No - better than that, I am the WOMAN! Thank you so much for your assistance. Now, if you have any questions about horses or tractors, then I will be happy to help you out. Lived in Chicago for many years - don't miss winter or mosquitos. Thanks again.


----------



## MartyF81

morhorses said:


> No - better than that, I am the WOMAN!


You should come teach my wife that Technology isn't so scary then haha.

Ever heard of Hahn tractors? a buddy of mine loves them lol. It is from his home town and has a barn full of them. I even built a site for him to talk about his Hahn-Tractors... 

Glad this worked out for you!


----------

